# 2 to 4 inches per hour



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey guys... snowing hard in upstate ny.. calling for 6 to 12 north of syracuse... north of oswego about to get anywhere from 12 to 24 inches.. reports are coming out of towns south of watertown .. 2 to 4 inches an hr ... gona be a long night for most...


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

:crying: I wish we had some snow :crying:


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

thats bs!!! we only got a dusting


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

yea yea lake effect for you... go to www.wixt.com if you want to see a radar map... but lake effect snow can be real bad... and these towns who are getting 4 inches an hr are in the bands... im far south about an hr or hr and a half from the worst but its forcasted to drift south... many of you only wish you could have this...


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Thats alot of snow, man you guys are gonna be busy. They are calling for flurries tonight here which won't accumulate at all:crying: :crying: .


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

finally snow,just had over a foot of snow sunday,16 hrs in the truck,8 hrs today,its heading east to NY,lake affect coming your way,enjoy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Our "snow belt' should be getting about 2 ft.
No snow by me ,since i'am seasonal they can have it!


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

serious snow grandview.... im curently at shcool for landscaping but My father said its getting real bad up near oswego... band is very strong.. wish I was home for this one.. gona be a good one from the looks of it.. if that band sits all night over central square if you look at the map its gona be a long night... gona be some big snow amounts... grandivew sounds like your on the edge of it near you? its crazy how half hr can make such a difference in these events...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snows falling right where its needs to be in "ski country"!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm just getting home for a few minutes to check my emails.. 

We've been out since ~4pm Sunday afternoon. Anywhere from 0-29" on our properties. Was just in Swain for 3 hours and had a foot of snow on my truck when I left. The 40+ mph wind gusts aren't helping though.

Rochester area looks like it got missed. All of the snow we are getting right now is lake effect off Lake Erie, which is being enhanced from the strong west to east wind gusts.

Back out to work. Calling for another 2-10" depending on area for the next 2 days..


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

quality... id expect your gona be busy for a while... i see batavia seems to be getting into it now to and all of buffalo.. weather people over here are saying its gona be bad tongiht well half to see what happens..


----------

